
Water Harvesting from Air could help water crisis - ChuckMcM
http://perfscience.com/content/2145484-water-harvesting-air-could-help-deal-water-crisis-some-regions-mit
======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty interesting work. Unlike zeolites which are the more common
adsorbing material MIT and Berkeley have come up with "metal-organic-
frameworks" or MOFs that by their structure can bind to water vapor in the air
and release it as liquid water. And this works down to 20 - 30% humidity so
over a much more interesting space.

What I don't know is if you could put one of these on your roof for the solar
access and circulate air from your building through it. Dehumidifying during
the summer to maximize comfort.

